
Large Countable Ordinals, Part 1 - toth
https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2016/06/29/large-countable-ordinals-part-1/
======
toth
Also recommended are the two other articles in this series:

[https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2016/07/04/large-
counta...](https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2016/07/04/large-countable-
ordinals-part-2/)

[https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2016/07/07/large-
counta...](https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2016/07/07/large-countable-
ordinals-part-3/)

------
jacobtr
This is great - like Wikipedia but with explanation instead of facts that are
impenetrable to those who don't already understand. There's a startup called
Arbital ([https://arbital.com/](https://arbital.com/)) working on similar
posts to this.

------
yk
Recently watched the _Extremly large numbers_ [1] youtube series, which nicely
complements Baez's series with examples.

(Quick follow up question, as far as I understand, there should be a way to
understand large cardinals as recursion, so I wonder if there is a (ultra-)
finitist account of large cardinals.)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vq2BxAJZ4Tc&list=PLUZ0A4xAf7...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vq2BxAJZ4Tc&list=PLUZ0A4xAf7nkaYHtnqVDbHnrXzVAOxYYC)

------
goldenkey
Is it just me or has HN been having a lot more math submissions lately?
Physics too (which stands on the shoulders of math.) It's kind of whimsical to
me, because I am transitioning to becoming a professional mathematician, as a
programmer of 15 years.

